# Donald and Hillary



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton are in a bar. Donald leans over, and with a smile on his face, says, "The media are really tearing you apart for that scandal."

Hillary: "You mean my lying about Benghazi?"
Trump: "No, the other one."
Hillary: "You mean the massive voter fraud?"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "You mean the military not getting their votes counted?"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "Using my secret private server with classified material to hide my activities?"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "The NSA monitoring our phone calls, emails and everything else?"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "Using the Clinton Foundation as a cover for tax evasion, hiring cronies, and taking bribes from foreign countries?
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "You mean the drones being operated in our own country without the benefit of the law?"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "Giving 123 Technologies $300 Million, and right afterward it declared bankruptcy and was sold to the Chinese?"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "You mean arming the Muslim Brotherhood and hiring them in the White House?"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "Whitewater, Watergate committee, Vince Foster, commodity deals?"
Trump: "No the other one:"

Hillary: "The IRS targeting conservatives?"
Trump: "No the other one:"

Hillary: "Turning Libya into chaos?"
Trump: "No the other one:"

Hillary: "Trashing Mubarak, one of our few Muslim friends?"
Trump: "No the other one:"

Hillary: "Turning our backs on Israel?"
Trump: "No the other one:"

Hillary: "The joke Iran Nuke deal? "
Trump: "No the other one:"

Hillary: "Leaving Iraq in chaos? "
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "The DOJ spying on the press?"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "You mean HHS Secretary Sibelius shaking down health insurance executives?"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "Giving our cronies in SOLYNDRA $500 MILLION DOLLARS and 3 months later they declared bankruptcy and then the Chinese bought it?"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "The NSA monitoring citizens' ?"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "The State Department interfering with an Inspector General investigation on departmental sexual misconduct?"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "Me, The IRS, Clapper and Holder all lying to Congress?"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "Threats to all of Bill's former mistresses to keep them quiet"
Trump: "No, the other one."

Hillary: "I give up! ... Oh wait, I think I've got it! When I stole the White House furniture, silverware and china when Bill left Office?"
Trump: "THAT'S IT! I almost forgot about that one".


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The sad part about that is that it is 100% true. :eyeroll:

But people forget and don't remember that type of stuff come election time.


----------

